# ldappasswd of USER



## k31453 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

I installed PAM, NSS, and LDAP authentication.

I have two rule host:
183 -- installed OpenLDAP server
123-- installed OpenLDAP client.

My LDAP system works fine.

But what I want to do is:

When I login into SSH using LDAP user, I want them to change the password using `ldappasswd` but when I do that it asks for new password as well as LDAP password. I want user to change password without providing LDAP password.


----------

